# SOOoooo Confused.....



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I've been to recreation.gov and have given then $45 dollars. I also called the Taos BLM office for postcards and have submitted a check to them for Rio Chama permits. I still haven't applied for Deso or San Juan because the dates I select would conflict with the permits I have already applied for. If I start calling in the morning I might be able to get a late March Westwater permit.

Should I spend the next three months making new boater friends or pursuing launches!?


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

So this answers my question. I applied for a trip on San Juan, sand to mexi...then tried to apply for the same date...sand to clay. It said "no dice". 

That is crazy you cant apply for multiple trips on the same date. what if you only have july 7-15 off work...and want to apply for 4 different trips during that timeframe to help your odds?? kinda weird...but will certainly limit how many applications are on a certain date...and limit how many trips goto cancellations.

I guess its a good deal for how i roll (can run a trip most any day)


----------



## athelake (Dec 3, 2014)

I applied for multiple trips on the same day. I entered my wife's name as trip leader.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

ENDOMADNESS said:


> So this answers my question. I applied for a trip on San Juan, sand to mexi...then tried to apply for the same date...sand to clay. It said "no dice".
> 
> That is crazy you cant apply for multiple trips on the same date. what if you only have july 7-15 off work...and want to apply for 4 different trips during that timeframe to help your odds?? kinda weird...but will certainly limit how many applications are on a certain date...and limit how many trips goto cancellations.
> 
> I guess its a good deal for how i roll (can run a trip most any day)


Its about allowing everyone to have even odds. Fundamental to a fair lottery.

Phillip


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Gremlin said:


> Should I spend the next three months making new boater friends or pursuing launches!?


Those aren't mutually exclusive, you know...

I'd say quite the contrary.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Gremlin said:


> I've been to recreation.gov and have given then $45 dollars. I also called the Taos BLM office for postcards and have submitted a check to them for Rio Chama permits. I still haven't applied for Deso or San Juan because the dates I select would conflict with the permits I have already applied for. If I start calling in the morning I might be able to get a late March Westwater permit.
> 
> Should I spend the next three months making new boater friends or pursuing launches!?


Both are definitely agreeable as partners tend to follow good permits. If you don't apply for river permits out of your skill than the worst case is you get a beautiful solo float.

Enjoy your 2015 season.

Phillip


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I feel much better today after a friend invited me on a March Westwater trip yesterday! When I first posted I was exhausted from looking at the calendar and trying to plan permit dates that didn't completely overlap and running out of dates and vacation time and rating first and second choices etc. And then the reality sets in that I might end up with nothing. The fact is that I can't do everything in a season, or a lifetime,

My friend inviting me on Westwater reminded me that I had a great season last year and I never even made it to Westwater once. And It is close enough that I can run it as a day trip. In fact the last time I was on Westwater with this friend was 2011. I am very lucky to have many boating friends and opportunities.

Cheers to a great season where ever it might take you!


----------

